# JelloBetta's Journal!



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I finally decided to do a journal. It will probably not be as popular as MattsBettas or DramaQueens journal, but why not? 

You should know this fella, Chip! My beautiful veil tail betta, whom is a male.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Chip just jumped!

So proud of him. It was a first. Max (my dog) heard the splash and ran into my pet room. It made me laugh at the fact that Max was trying to interact with the fish by barking at him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds so cute! My journal isn't very popular. My life is so boring. Lol. Chip is gorgeous!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks 

I was suprised to find such a beautiful colouring like his at a pet store.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Finally completed my drawing of Chip 

He stayed still most of the time, letting me add small details. I'll post it later.

Zorra just made another bubble nest, all disorganized. She obviously is ready to mate, but I don't want her and a chip mating at such a young age.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea. If and when you do decide to breed make sure you're prepared.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*waves* 
Hie, Jello! 
Chip is gorgeous... congrats on the jumping! You have a pet room!!? I'm so jealous!


I wanna see your drawing!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

We just happened to have a spare room in the house, that's all.

I'll post the drawing when I can, this computer isn't terribly quick!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to see the drawing, too.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Chip is very cute! I'd also like to see the drawing you did of him, and congrats on getting him to jump!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks 

My brother tried cleaning the tank today, I don't think he'll want to do it again! He says the fish were so hard to catch XD


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Chip went spastic when I put his new food in his tank. He swam up to the surface thinking "What is that? I want one!". 

Max is beginning to attack our neighbours cat. Whenever I walk him he pulls at the leash and try to grab the cat.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

the cat rules the dogs in our house, but the fish rule them _ALL!_ 
What new food are you using? Sounds like Chip is a fan!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Some sort of pellets, I forget the company name.


----------

